# Help!!! Lost Dog



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sierra my Chesapeake Bay Retriever ran off today at 10:30am we were hunting on the bay behind Ney...Point, I am not sure of why. She is not gun shy, I hope that one of the shots did not hurt her ear drums, because after I looked and called for her for 10.5 hours she never came, I did get a tip when a local (very good guy and he would bw welcomed at my house any day any time) called me over and told me he had seen her at one of his cameras but she darted off, he helped me out for almost an hour before we departed and I was looking on my own again....

Anyhow If any of you are in the area tomarrow or any other day if you don't hear from me please call me or my wife at 248-632-2927 or 248-310-1441 ASAP she is very timid and I do not want her to take off again, I will be out there ASAP tomarrow as well.... If by chance she does come to you because of being hungry or whatever remember her name is Sierra and call me!!!!

PLEASE HELP!!!!

Ryan and Shirley:help:


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck finding her, you and the family must be upset. I lost a dog once for 2 days, and then found her, I must have lost 10 lbs. Hope and pray you find her.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

If you could go back to the place you were with her last and leave one of your jackets that you'd worn and that had your smell, you may go back and find her lying on it. We've done this with bird dogs and beagles.
~ m ~


----------



## ratherBhuntin (Aug 20, 2006)

When my father was a coonhunter back in the day and a dog ran off, he would go back to the original location(close by, anyway) and lie his coat, or a peice of clothing with his scent, on the ground. He would check back often, and the dogs would ALWAYS be lying on the coat. This never failed for him. I think the longest he has ever waited on a dog to come back was two days.

Try it out, you never know. I hope this helps, and I wish the best for you.
Good Luck-Denny


----------



## ratherBhuntin (Aug 20, 2006)

Someone beat me to the punch on that one!! I guess I type too slow...

Let us know what happens, ok?
-Denny


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just got back, and same story as yesterday, we have contacted the local stores in the area and the animal shelters (putting up posters),

I did leave my coat but no luck, I'm not sure if I left it there long enough, I do not have anyone to check it for me if I leave it there over night... I have to keep looking.....................


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I really home you find her. You must be really going through alot. I'll keep you and her in my thoughts and pray for a safe return


----------



## blast & cast (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't give up- I lost an Irish Setter once for 8 days. Scoured the area, posted flyers, ran down every lead from a classified I ran, nothing. One day I was driving a back road 5 miles from my house and asked a kid on a bike. He said his friend found a dog, sent me to his house, and there he was, along with a gorgeous little female who'd come into heat 10 days ago. Keep looking and good luck!


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

NOTHING......

I drove the dikes, got stuck, had the workers pull me out with thier front loader, My wife went this time and walked our other lab mix down all over in hope that Sierra would catch a wiff and run to him, no luck......I have adds placed in the BC Times, I hope some one sees her, My Dad was out last night and he saw nothing, he will be going out tomarrow if it rains. If you live in the area please keep an out look for her or even if you don't live in the area I'm not sure how far she will go....PLEASE help there is a reward!!!

I let my Dad and brothers use most of my Duck hunting stuff but I do have a 10' flat bottom john boat or a brand new Winchester X-150 45 cal. Muzzel Loader (never fired still in box) I can give as a reward.......

I can't go out until this coming weekend again, I'm not sure if I will be taking my Daughter or Son out for the youth hunt or a dog hunt......remember if you see her 248-632-2927 or 248-310-1441


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My heart goes out to you and my prayers as well.

I wish I was close enough to be able to help.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you lost your dog,I hope you find her soon.I know I would be losing alot of sleep if my dog was lost.Maybe you should leave your jacket or piece of clothing there, then check it as often as possible.Also you might want to post this in the lost and found forum as well.Goodluck........................keep us posted....


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Huntinman - I am praying you find your dog soon. I am originally from the area so I know quite a few people up that way (Lots of dog people). I will put the word out! Good Luck and Best Wishes.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

DEERHNTR said:


> Huntinman - I am praying you find your dog soon. I am originally from the area so I know quite a few people up that way (Lots of dog people). I will put the word out! Good Luck and Best Wishes.


Thank you I need all the help I can get.....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

ill be up that way in the morning, ill keep my eyes peeled for your dog. hopefully we can end this and get you your dog back.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Got Family that live just 1mile north of the point there. Said they would keep lookout for her. Mother is a dog lover took in several lost labs last year for days at a time as hunters would lose them during the season. If she turns up in the area near them will phone you.

Good luck with the search.

Blackie


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

I posted your original post and a link on the Refuge, I hope it helps. I will be thinking of you, good luck.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?p=4418120#post4418120

http://www.greatlakeswaterfowler.com/forums/showthread.php?p=27393#post27393

http://www.midha.org/forums/showthread.php?p=6112#post6112


Rich


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

I spoke with your dear wife this evening ... in hopes for any new news.


I too copied & posted your original letter from this forum site .... on three other Michigan forum sites .....with perhaps hundreds of other hunters that visit that portion of Saginaw Bay area.


http://www.greatlakesforum.com/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=11;t=1432;r=1


http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?p=163680#163680


.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope we find her soon, the add in the BC Times caght a few eyes and we have some good people in the area looking for us as well. I want to thank all of you on the site that is helping us out, and all of the people in the Linwood area that is helping out as well as the few in the surronded area....


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Refresh your 'left jacket' or other piece of clothing as often as you can get there, but leave something there always....... some piece of clothing that has your smell. If each time you get where you last saw her, you leave your 'fresh smell' and she's still in the area, she will be more likely to hang around 'that spot'.

Best of luck and our hearts are hoping to 'all get-out' that you find her!!
~ m ~


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

*Additional People to contact and notify with your flyers: * 

Bay County Sheriff's Department

http://www.co.bay.mi.us/bay/home.nsf/Public/Bay_County_Sheriff.htm


Bay County Animal Control

http://www.co.bay.mi.us/bay/home.nsf/Public/Animal_Control_Division.htm


Humane Society of Bay County
517-893-0451	207 S Linn	Bay City, MI 48706


Humane Society of Saginaw
517-797-2482	123 S Niagara	Saginaw, MI 48602


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Again Thank you for your help, and please keep the ideas coming, Thank you for the call DH


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

My thoughts are with you & your family. Keep refreshing the area like the guys said. Did you post a flyer up at Frank's?


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

Another train of thought came to mind. 

If someone may have found her ... and took her in for a check up or shots ... or if she was hurt ..... contact the following Vet offices in that general area. Once you speak to an employee ... ask for their Fax and E-Mail address ...... and send off a flyer to them to post-up in their office.



*Veterinary Locations .... In the direct area*

*Abba-Ark Animal Clinic*
William Koelsch, DVM
5890 N. Huron Road
Pinconning, MI 48650
*(989) 879-2223 

**Bangor Veterinary Clinic
*Griffith Acker, DVM
Carol Musselman, DVM
Kay Shorkey, DVM
3917 N. Euclid
Bay City, MI 48706
*(989) 686-0802*


*Bay Animal Hospital
*Gary Bailor, DVM
Bruce Francke, DVM
Steve VanOchten, DVM
Kristen Smith, DVM
637 W. Center Road
Essexville, MI 48732
*(989) 893-4549*



*Bay Valley Animal Hospital
*Philip Engelhardt, DVM
John VanDaele, DVM
6015 West Side Saginaw Road
Bay City, MI 48706
*(989) 686-0703*



*Euclid Veterinary Hospital, PC
*Eugene Meyer, DVM
Sharon Grappin, DVM
1300 S. Euclid Avenue
Bay City, MI 48706
*(989) 684-4700* 


*Linwood Veterinary Clinic
*Philip Engelhardt, DVM
201 W. Center
Linwood, MI 48634
*(989) 697-5248*


*Pine Veterinary Clinic
*Mark Bash, DVM
811 N. Pine Road
Essexville, MI 48732
*(989) 892-8517*



*Tri-City Animal Hospital
*Mark Zimmer, DVM
1699 E. Midland Road
Bay City, MI 48706
*(989) 684-2625*



*Valley Animal Clinic
*Craig Freysinger, DVM
Cheryl Gahrs, DVM
937 W. Midland Road
Auburn, MI 48611
*(989) 662-2551*



*VetMed*
3764 E. Wilder
Bay City, MI 48706
*(989) 684-4877*
​Sierra will show up eventually .... perceiverance ... continued vigilance .... continued networking ..... and you'll find the girl!​​ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*KENNELS IN THE DIRECT AREA*

7.37 miles (0 ratings) 
Winding Creek Kennels
989-662-6300 &#8226; 2181 Garfield Rd, Auburn,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
10.37 miles (0 ratings) 


Kaybee's K-9 Training
989-893-1390 &#8226; 1405 N Johnson St, Bay City,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
11.11 miles (0 ratings) 


Critter Sitters
989-894-4668 &#8226; 1724 10th St, Bay City,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
11.66 miles (0 ratings) 
Kaybee's K-9 Training
989-893-1390 &#8226; 3557 Center Ave, Essexville,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
11.98 miles (0 ratings) 


Pine Veterinary Clinic
517-892-8517 &#8226; 811 N Pine Rd, Essexville,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
12.04 miles (0 ratings) 
Engelhardt, Philip DVM
989-686-0703 &#8226; 6015 Westside Saginaw Rd, Bay City,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
12.06 miles (0 ratings) 


Bay Valley Animal Hospital
517-686-0703 &#8226; 6015 Westside Saginaw Rd, Bay City,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
12.13 miles (0 ratings) 
Bash, Mark J DVM
989-892-8517 &#8226; 811 N Pine Rd, Essexville,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
12.49 miles (2 ratings) 


Kiesel Creek Kennels
989-631-5615 &#8226; 3952 E Hurley Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
14.57 miles (0 ratings) 
Advertiser


Windy Acres Kennels
989-695-5994 &#8226; 2125 Hotchkiss Rd, Freeland,MI 48623 


&#8226; Professional Pet Care Facility
Visit Website | Driving Directions | Maps | More
14.81 miles (0 ratings) 
Abode
989-631-3970 &#8226; 4925 Jefferson Ave, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
15.01 miles (0 ratings) 


Shelly's Bed & Biscuit
989-496-3134 &#8226; 2409 Bay City Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
15.15 miles (1 rating) 
Midland Animal Clinic
517-631-0220 &#8226; 1500 E Patrick Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
15.15 miles (0 ratings) 


Moll, Connie DVM
989-631-0220 &#8226; 1500 E Patrick Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
15.41 miles (0 ratings) 
Eastman Animal Clinic
517-631-5550 &#8226; 5910 Eastman Ave, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
17.43 miles (0 ratings) 


Autumn Kennels
989-846-8331 &#8226; 4726 Wheeler Rd, Standish,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
17.75 miles (2 ratings) 
Country Road Kennels
989-776-0266 &#8226; 6376 N Portsmouth Rd, Saginaw,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
18.27 miles (1 rating) 


Woodside Kennels
989-793-2882 &#8226; 5123 Hospital Rd, Saginaw,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
20.20 miles (1 rating) 


Fox Brook Kennel
989-695-5828 &#8226; 3334 E Freeland Rd, Freeland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
20.50 miles (1 rating) 


Elaine's Elite Pet Sitting Svc
989-791-3777 &#8226; 2706 Appold Dr, Saginaw,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
20.64 miles (0 ratings) 


Howl-A-Day Resort
989-832-2595 &#8226; 1101 E Prairie Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
21.49 miles (0 ratings) 


Spotted Pony Kennel
989-631-8217 &#8226; 1711 Karat Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
22.27 miles (1 rating) 


Sparky's Doggie Barn
989-781-1401 &#8226; 8765 Geddes Rd, Saginaw,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
23.51 miles (0 ratings) 


Precious Paws Companions
989-249-7387 &#8226; 4952 W Michigan Ave, Saginaw,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | More
24.39 miles (1 rating) 


VIP KENNELS LLC
989-839-0223 &#8226; 1207 W Isabella Rd, Midland,MI 
Driving Directions | Maps | 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*KENNELS WITHIN 60 MILES OF THE AREA* _(129 files)_
The list was too extensive to post ... here is the link .......

http://yellowpages.aol.com/pets/veterinarians/mi/linwood/?_dirquery=pet+sitter/kennel


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DOG FOOD STORES / SUPPLIES*


PetCareRX: Dog Pharmacy Store Sponsor Links 
Find cheap dog pharmacy store at PetCareRX. 
www.petcarerx.com 

Quality Dog Supplies at Low Prices 
Large selection, great values. Plus free shipping and great customer service. Shop and save. 
www.petstreetmall.com 

Online Dog Supply Store 
Active K9 offers a wide selection of toys, treats, equipment and more for your active dog. Enjoy everyday low prices. 
www.activek9.com 

Master Korner 0.5 Mi 
(989) 697-3687 1020 E Linwood Rd - Linwood, MI 48634 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 




Bay Farm Services Inc 12.0 Mi 
(989) 893-3577 401 Main St - Bay City, MI 48706 
... of the biggest little stores on the Web ... 

More on Web Site &#8226; Cached Version 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 




Valley Animal Clinic-Auburn 10.6 Mi 
(989) 662-2551 937 W Midland Rd - Auburn, MI 48611 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 



PetSmart Sponsor Links 
The company operates more than 860 pet stores in the United States and Canada, a growing number of in-store PetsHotels cat and dog boar... 

http://www.petsmart.com 
Pet Shops 
Find pet shops info online. Visit our pet shops listings. 

pet-shops.info 
The Dog Supply Directory 
Directory Of Dog Supply Providers. Find Dog Supplies Quickly. 

DogSupply.TopSellingPetSupplies.com 



Dirty Paws Pet Salon 12.8 Mi 
(989) 894-2971 1507 Columbus Ave - Bay City, MI 48708 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 




Wings & Things 11.4 Mi 
(989) 895-8348 807 E Midland St - Bay City, MI 48706 
... other supplies. Here&#8217;s our store mascot Paco, a Double ... 

More on Web Site &#8226; Cached Version 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 




Linwood Veterinary Clinic 10.6 Mi 
(989) 686-0703 Address Unavailable - Bay City, MI 48706 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 




Marianne's Pet Salon 13.9 Mi 
(989) 839-9470 2619 Ashman St - Midland, MI 48640 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; More Information &#8226; Review This Business 




Petco Animal Supplies 12.7 Mi 
(989) 832-5429 921 Joe Mann Blvd - Midland, MI 48642 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; View Store Specials &#8226; Review This Business 




Pet Supplies Plus 13.1 Mi 
(989) 891-9597 2624 Center Ave - Bay City, MI 48708 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; &#8226; Review This Business 




Paw Prints Pet Spa 14.4 Mi 
(989) 667-8800 6907 Westside Saginaw Rd - Bay City, MI 48706 
... apparel, dog bed, dog biscut, dog biscuts, dog blanket, dog bone, dog bowl, dog brush, dog cage, dog care book, dog ... 

&#8226; &#8226; 






.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Best bets are:
Animal Control Division
800 Livingston Street
Bay City, Michigan 48708-6380

989-894-0679 Voice
989-895-4049 TDD/TTY
[email protected]

and

Nayanquing Point Wildlife Center
1570 Tower Bch
Linwood, MI
(989) 697-5101


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

i hunted nayanquing pt. this morning. i didnt see seirra anywhere. no sign of pad prints in the mud either. ever spot i came across that had mud i looked at, but nothing. didnt see her along any edges either. i hunted the south end. best of luck.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

I spoke with Pinconning Police this morning .... they didn't have anybody come forward as of this writing ... or havn't logged any call's about a "found dog" 

They will read-off at Roll-Call for the next 4 weeks .... as a reminder of the missing dog.

My train of thought was that since the animal has been lost since Sunday ... "Sierra" easily may have covered 10 - 15 mile area.

Winds were out of the West North West .. for the past several days ... so if she is somewhat following the (scents-on-the-wind) ... for food .... then she may be in that general direction. 

Because of all the rains, Sierra has had plenty of rain water ... for drinking. 

There are literally hundreds of farms in the given area.There is the chance that "Sierra" may have been picked-up by a passing farmer. Ya might want to post up fliers at the local cooperatives, livestock feedstores and grain towers in the specific vacinity. 



.




Sierra Will show up.


.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

When Sierra shows up I will owe all of you more than just my life, I would like to thank all of you and the list of contacts you all have gotten to me is great, I have called most of them but some I haven't (yet) (but will), You all are great people!!!

My wife is going up to the area tomarrow to pass out fliers to some places we did not contact, and going house to house asking if there has been any sightings, If any of you hear of her wear abouts or see her yourself please call 248-310-1441 if no answer or voice mail call 248-632-2927...

Thank you all again!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

This is such a sad situation. I have two black lab's, and I could not even imagine if something like that happened. As an owner, we all try to do everything we can to prevent this type of situation, but I truely believe that with all the advanced technoligy we have today, something like this can still happen.

I have both of my dog's chiped, and now I'm even thinking about a GPS system for them. When in the field, they are on a E-collar, and I will only let them go a set distance for retrieve's.

Here is a website that all of us with hunting dog's should look at.

http://www.free-online-veterinarian-advice.com/GPSfordogs.html

My thought's are with you and your family.

Good luck,

Mr. Marley


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

Post-Up your information on here for Lost/Found dogs


Post-Up an add with
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=5


Post-Up an add with
http://www.dogster.com/group/grp_page.php?g=3394



Post-Up an add with
http://www.co.midland.mi.us/news_detail.php?id=87&sid=3


Post-Up an add with
http://dogdetective.com/



Post-Up an add with
http://www.qualitydogs.com/lostfound.asp



Post-Up an add with Pet Patrol
http://www.mymotherlode.com/Community/



​FOUND DOG - reported on 09-11-2006

This dog, a black, male Scottie was found near Crestview Drive in Sonora 
If you lost this dog please contact *Joyce* at *815-978-7617*


LOST CAT - reported on 09-11-2006

Mocha, a brown, dark face with white mask, female Himalayan mix, deaf, about 3 yrs old, wearing collar with tag was lost near Crestridge Avenue in the Ridgewood area of Sonora 
If you find Mocha please contact *Jean* at *588-9800*


FOUND DOG - reported on 09-07-2006

This dog, a chocolate, male Lab was found near Crystal Lakes Drive near Crystal Falls-walked up to their doorstep on Wednesday, 9/6 
If you lost this dog please contact *Eileen* at *588-9785*


LOST DOG - reported on 09-07-2006

Spencer, a black and white, male Mixed breed, looks a little like the Budweiser dog! was lost near the Sonora bypass, he jumped out of truck while on bypass nearest to Standard Road 
If you find Spencer please contact *Mark* at *984-5591*


LOST DOG - reported on 09-05-2006

Max, a black and white, male Boston Terrier, 9 yrs old, little lump on left of his rear was lost near Middlecamp and Michigan in Twain Harte, close to Sugar Pine 
If you find Max please contact *Debbie* at *586-1813*


LOST CAT - reported on 08-31-2006

Hobbs, an orange, male Tabby, 2 years old, no collar, weighs about 15 lbs. was lost near Snell and School Streets in Sonora 
If you find Hobbs please contact *Amanda* at *532-6614*


LOST CAT - reported on 08-30-2006

Oreo, a black and white, male Mixed Breed, short hair, collar fell off/found in culvert; 18 mos old, about 10 lbs.; declawed; tail looks like a question mark; neutered was lost near Carlozzi and Lawler in Soulsbyville 
If you find Oreo please contact *Jan* at *532-8150*


LOST CAT - reported on 08-29-2006

Fletcher, a white, black mask/helmet, male Mixed Breed, blue eyes, no collar, very lean, about 12-15 lbs, all muscle! was lost near Tuolumne and Hatler near the ballpark 
If you find Fletcher please contact *Rocky* at *588-0114*


FOUND DOG - reported on 08-28-2006

This dog, a black, female Labrador, young was found near Highway 4 and Telegraph in Copperopolis on Saturday, 8/26 at 10 AM 
If you lost this dog please contact at 


LOST DOG - reported on 08-28-2006

Bandit, a tan, white paws, white in front, male Lhasa Apso, about 21 pounds, 14 yrs old, collar and name tag, Bandit is blind and deaf was lost near Upper Cedar Ridge, near Broken Pine 
If you find Bandit please contact *Donna* at *586-0872*


LOST CAT - reported on 08-28-2006

Lillis, a black & grey , female Domestic Tabby was lost near the 2100 block of American River Drive in Crystal Falls 
If you find Lillis please contact *Anna* at *694-0296*

[/COLOR]





SIERRA will be found soon!



.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I was all over Nayanquing today, walked the dikes out to the Bay...

Didn't see anything.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

I was out there Sat. and Sun. with my son hunting both ducks and dogs, I road into pinny and through Linwood asking a few people but nothing...

Still looking..............


----------



## ducslayer2 (Sep 29, 2004)

I was out at the point on Sunday morning. Saw your dog in the south fields and then again behind the office. When I called to her or him she barked once and ran into the refuge. No colllar on the dog


----------



## browndawgdude (Jul 7, 2004)

That's some good news! Hopefully you can get him now!!! Good luck!


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

I just spoke with Sierra's owner Shirley & Ryan at 9:05pm this evening ....






SIERRA IS SAFE AND SOUND .... In Shirley's arms ..and on the way home!


Sierra's "Mommy" (Shirley) wants to thank everyone for their continued outpouring support ....... in locating Sierra!

Shirley offers a heartfelt Thank You to everyone!


................................................. "Doc"






.


----------



## Shoot'em up81 (Sep 6, 2006)

glad to hear the good news. Can't imagine what their family went through


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

good news...


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Glad to hear this story ended on a good note.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Now thats great news.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Awesome news, congrats on finding your dog!:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1:


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I'll bet Sierra is pretty happy to be home too!!!


----------

